
Building Consistent Transactions with Inconsistent Replication (2015) [pdf] - ngaut
https://web.eecs.umich.edu/~manosk/assets/papers/tapir.pdf
======
ngaut
The project
URL:[https://github.com/UWSysLab/tapir](https://github.com/UWSysLab/tapir)

